# Ground Covering



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey guys, I have a small concrete area which is going to be my graveyard, its roughly 2 1/2ft wide and 6ft long. i need something really cheap or free to cover the concrete. Any ideas ? thanks in advance.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Dried/Dead leaves. Free and covers great. 

We get our neighbors involved by asking them to toss their leaves into our yard after they have raked them out of their own.
We've covered our entire driveway using this method - just wet the area down, drop the leaves. Wet slightly after you've they are down.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

I have thought about that but living in the middle of town means there aren't many trees around to collect leaves from. I may have to drag the parents out and go for a drive to find some. Thanks


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Check and see if your town offers free mulch at a recycling facility or yard waste facility. We use mulch to make our "freshly dug" graves in our yard display, and it might work well to cover the concrete.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm with darkrosemanor, use leaves. They're free for the taking, just head for the nearest industrial park and you'll find plenty of them under the landscaping trees. I also have to cover concrete with something for my display - here's a pic to show you what the leaves look like:


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

During this years football season, I've noticed several H.S. football teams redoing the turf on their fields. You might ask if any of the schools in your area have scraps of art turb. Or consider the turf sold at hardware stores to cover patios...although it wouldn't be as cheap as leaves.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

all the schools i know of in the uk have real grass instead of art turf. Could there be anyway of making carpet look like grass ? I have a loft FULL of old carpet. Leaves do look good though, Otaku how do you get your tombstones to stand up ? i used to bury mine in the ground...


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I use a 12" square of particle board and a 3" angle bracket. The bracket is bolted to the board on one edge and the wooden markers have holes to allow mounting to the bracket. When the wood base is covered with leaves it looks like the crosses are free-standing. You can mount the markers at angles to make them tilt over a bit.


----------

